# كلمات معزية جدا من ابوك السماوى



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

انا لما قريت الكلمات دى بجد اتأثرت بيها جدا وحبيت اشاركم بيها 

اللة لا يتاخر لكنة يتانى

اللة لا يسر بالتكسير انما يقوم بالتشكيل

اللة غير مطالب باجابة كل طلباتنا
لكنة مسؤل عن تسديد احتياجاتنا

اللة لايهتم براحتنا بقدر ما يهتم بنضوجنا

...اللة قد يسمح بدموع اليوم
لانة يعلم انها السبب فى ابتسامة الغد

اللة قد يسمح بتكسير كل ماتستند علية
كى مايكون هو سندك الوحيد

اللة ان عجل بالاستجابة فلانة كريم
وان اجل الاجابة فلانة حكيم

اطمئن على حياتك مع اللة
ثق بة فهو
يحبك

انت جميل اووووووى يارب​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 فبراير 2012)

*...اللة قد يسمح بدموع اليوم
لانة يعلم انها السبب فى ابتسامة الغد

ميرسى للموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك[
/COLOR]​*


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *...اللة قد يسمح بدموع اليوم​*
> *لانة يعلم انها السبب فى ابتسامة الغد*​
> *ميرسى للموضوع الجميل*
> *الرب يباركك[*
> ...


ميرسي ياقمر 
للمشاركه الرائعه
نورتي صفحتي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 فبراير 2012)

كلمات رائعة الرب يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلمات رائعة الرب يباركك


 

اشكرك حبيب يسوع
نورت صفحتي


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

> اللة قد يسمح بتكسير كل ماتستند علية
> كى مايكون هو سندك الوحيد


جميلة اوووووى  بحبها 
ربنا يبركيك يا نيتا ​


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> جميلة اوووووى بحبها
> ربنا يبركيك يا نيتا ​


 
ميرسي ياجونا 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2012)

_*الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك
فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا*_​


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> _*الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك*_​
> _*فى منتهى الروعه*_
> 
> _*شكرا*_​


اشكرك للمشاركه والتشجيع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (15 فبراير 2012)

> *اللة قد يسمح بتكسير كل ماتستند علية
> كى مايكون هو سندك الوحيد*​



*موضوع جميل جداا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## rania79 (15 فبراير 2012)

...اللة قد يسمح بدموع اليوم
 لانة يعلم انها السبب فى ابتسامة الغد


تمااااام
ميرسى حبييتى​


----------

